# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Laundry Reno Help

## not a handyman

Hey everyone, 
So the wife and I have decided to do up the laundry and adjoining toilet.  The space is very similar to the job Craggles has shown in his 'My First Reno - Laundry' thread.  The house is about 8 years old, with lino flooring in the laundry. 
So, if you paid attension to my username, I am not very handy but I want to give the job a go.  I have had a look through Craggles' thread but some of it goes over my head (mixer taps, mini cocks and machine cocks etc). So I have some questions from there, as well as my own: I noticed Craggles tiled after installing cupboards etc.  He said this ws because he was 'budgo'.  But what is the best way to do it?  Tile first or last?I can imagine that I am going to have trouble tiling around the drain,  door frames (to the toilet and linen closet) and toilet, not to mention  making sure the drain is the low point.  Any advise?We are going to put wall tiles up above the benchtop.  Do I do this  after the bench and cupboards have gone in, or before?Having watched a few reno shows, inparticularly The Block, the job of waterproofing wet areas is done.  Am I right in saying that this will have already been done and I don't need to worry about it?As Craggles has done, I would like to hide the washing machine taps.  Learning from Craggles, I plan to put them at the back of a cupboard.  Is it difficult to replumb the taps?Can someone explain 'double adaptor' taps and suggest if this is a better solution to #5?
No doubt i'll think of more questions.  Feel free to answer just one or two questions.  I will probably go into an appropriate store and talk to someone, but I'd like to have a bit more of an idea of what I plan to do before that (and they are after my money but you arnt). 
Thanks!

----------


## Master Splinter

....  

> I noticed Craggles tiled after installing cupboards etc.  He said this ws because he was 'budgo'.  But what is the best way to do it?  Tile first or last? Doesn't really matter if you are not expecting to re-arrange the cupboards again in a hurry.  Personally I'd tile the whole area first as it means I can hide dodgy tile cutting behind the cupboards.I can imagine that I am going to have trouble tiling around the drain,  door frames (to the toilet and linen closet) and toilet, not to mention  making sure the drain is the low point.  Any advise? Check the threads about screeding bathroom floors - same process.  A 4 inch grinder with diamond disk helps for cuttingWe are going to put wall tiles up above the benchtop.  Do I do this  after the bench and cupboards have gone in, or before? After.Having watched a few reno shows, inparticularly The Block, the job of waterproofing wet areas is done.  Am I right in saying that this will have already been done and I don't need to worry about it? Might have been done, might not have, might have been done poorly, might get damaged by removing existing tiles and fittings.  Evaluate it when you see it, and essentially ignore every piece of advice you hear on TV renovator shows.As Craggles has done, I would like to hide the washing machine taps.  Learning from Craggles, I plan to put them at the back of a cupboard.  Is it difficult to replumb the taps? Not really, if you have a blowtorch and can solder (and don't mind doing unlicensed plumbing work, which is against every state's plumbing regulations).Can someone explain 'double adaptor' taps and suggest if this is a better solution to #5? Two connectors on the one tap body.  Not really a solution if you are trying to hide the washing machine taps.

----------

